# RAID 1 and GPT, best guide?



## cL0N31 (Mar 9, 2014)

*W*hat's the proper way to have a mirror using _GPT_? _*T*_he handbook describes how to build a mirror with an _MBR_. *I*'m a total newbie and am in need of a good guide for _GPT_. *M*y guess would be that it's best to mirror first and then install freebsd FreeBSD. *I* found some guides on the web but *I* question their validity*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you read Metadata Issues?

Due to the conflict between GPT and gmirror(8) metadata, there is no good way to combine them.  A weak workaround is to mirror partitions, but there are several issues.  Primarily, those are disk head contention when rebuilding multiple mirrors, and the inability to mirror disk metadata like bootcode and partition tables.


----------

